
Show HN: Hellobox.org – Company gear for remote teams - hellobox
https://hellobox.org/
======
orky56
Here's some feedback:

1\. I don't get the Amazon gift card angle. Is that some allowance that you're
giving the employee? Those gift cards can be sent electronically and they're
more convenient to use that way since it's a website.

2\. You can drastically simplify the pricing. I would remove the two tiers and
just make it one price. Increase the price a bit more and have shipping
included. Reduce the complexity, reduce the friction.

3\. Why stop at new hires only? Market this as a way to keep remote employees
happy whether it be at the time of onboarding, just for fun, or whatever
milestone/event.

4\. Why compare what it costs you vs what it would cost them? The value is
more than the cost savings. It's the convenience and the fact that you're made
for it. Give the client an option to include a personal note or something to
make it go from commodity to premium.

~~~
hellobox
Thanks for the feedback. You make some great points. I'll respond to each.

1\. I originally wanted to include the book REMOTE, but figured it'd be better
to give customers a choice of books. Then I just opted for the gift card
instead for simplicity.

2\. I like that idea. I didn't include shipping originally because I have no
idea what it will actually cost, and was hoping to offset that risk initially.
Totally agree going forward.

3\. Just picked a specific niche that I knew it would appeal to in the
beginning.

4\. Good idea.

------
hellobox
OP here. I remember the first time I visited the Mothership as a remote
employee. I was grabbing t-shirts and stickers by the handful. I’ve been
wanting to build something for remote teams for quite a while, and this seemed
like simple place to start. It’s definitely rough around the edges, but I
wanted to get it out there. It took two weeks to build in my spare time. Happy
to answer any questions.

------
fks
Can you customize what's in the box? I know Hired sends out amazing swag to
their companies/clients in boxes like these, it would be great to be able to
use this to run something similar.

~~~
hellobox
I originally had that on the pricing page. $5 per box - ship us whatever you
want and we'll box it up and send it out. So yes, it's totally doable.

~~~
endswapper
I think this($5/box) model is preferable to the one currently offered. It
strikes me that you are selling a $30 company t-shirt and that sounds
expensive. Any printing company is able to duplicate your model very easily,
undercut your pricing, and probably do it more efficiently with existing
resources (admittedly, I don't know your resources, you may have great
production and shipping capabilities already built out).

I have worked remote for a few different companies, and the more compelling
offer is a service with a high-degree of customization, which can include a
t-shirt and some stickers, too. Plus, you could charge more for curating and
purchasing. Suppliers may also pay you to be part of your curated offering.

------
627467
Are you sure you need a 2.9MB hero image download which took about 20sec to
load on a 12Mb broadband connection?

~~~
hellobox
Nope. Definitely not. It's actually even larger than that. Just got overlooked
in shipping as quickly as possible.

